# To those who may or may not care



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I wrote a long post to a gal on FO just awhile ago. She comes from my home town, Wathena Kans. Tho I never knew her, I may have known her brother or cousin. Im outa her age range, but she liked me so I wrote back. Told her, that she might not have any use ofor me, but it was good to talk to someone who I knew, knew what I was talking about when it came to farming.


----------



## azuresky (Feb 26, 2012)

Sounds like a good starteep:


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

Way to get started!


----------



## farmgal (Nov 12, 2005)

Ohhh great! Keep us updated!


----------



## itsb (Jan 13, 2013)

2 30s=1-60 :bouncy:


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Guessed I missed that one. I find im invisible to 30yr olds usually. Totally invisible to 29 and under.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Maybe she will set you up on a date with her mother


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

FarmboyBill said:


> Guessed I missed that one. I find im invisible to 30yr olds usually. Totally invisible to 29 and under.



Do you feel that you would have much in common with a 30 year old woman?


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

FarmboyBill said:


> Guessed I missed that one. I find im invisible to 30yr olds usually. Totally invisible to 29 and under.



I'm fine being invisible to those 30 years younger, but it is disoncerting to be invisible to men around my age because they are looking for way younger woman to date.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

roadless said:


> I'm fine being invisible to those 30 years younger, but it is disoncerting to be invisible to men around my age because they are looking for way younger woman to date.


I'm not. Maybe it's just me. But the thought of being with someone 25 to 30 years younger wierds me out...young enough to be my daughter thing.


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

Good to hear wolf, same for me.
No way could I date someone I could have parented eewwwwww!
My ex was 4 years younger...don't think I could go much younger than that.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Yes, It slightly bothers me that Im invisible to people regardless of age. I like to feel that im noticed, that im still here, that im pertinent to society as a whole. And when I said I felt invisible, I ment men and women both.
Jay, I imagine her mom, like mine is long gone.


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

I know what you mean Bill.


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

Well........my girlfriend does not care how old I am. She only loves me for the free food. But, I accept that, it is her nature, what with being a Moose.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Do you ever goose the moose? lol


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

So Sourdough, ya like big girls huh?


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

FarmboyBill said:


> Yes, It slightly bothers me that Im invisible to people regardless of age. I like to feel that im noticed, that im still here, that im pertinent to society as a whole. And when I said I felt invisible, I ment men and women both.
> Jay, I imagine her mom, like mine is long gone.


Aww, Bill I notice you and many of your posts have brightened my day.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

And the above from Snarky Troll LOL


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

well if you get a young one she can take care of you in your old age.....or she is looking for a free place to stay and get fed


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Well, The one I replied to on FO is 64. She has her own farm so I doubt if she is looking for a freebie lol.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

Bill you may have found a good one at 64 especially if she's a farmer. Best wishes.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Well I havnt heard from FO any this weekend up to today, Tuesday. I E mailed them as to why, but havnt got anything back yet.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Well, she hasn't replied to my post in a week, so I guess that says something. Drop dead, comes to mind lol


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Darn.


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

Maybe, somehow, she's seen some of your posts over here?


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

And you think that that wouldn't hook her LOL


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I think that, if she saw my posts over here, that she would feel it in her mind to tell me what she thought of me, one way or the udder lol.


----------



## Nsoitgoes (Jan 31, 2016)

I would think that if she hasn't replied, she thinks that you live too far away. You could meet somewhere half way, of course, but if she is farming she is unlikely to want to do that very often.

I set my parameters at 100 miles, which to be frank is probably too far, but I can get into Tulsa in about 45-55 minutes, and OKC in not too long over an hour. I hate to admit it, but that is as far as I am likely to travel for anyone other than Johnny Depp or George Clooney.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Heck I get to Tulsa the same time.


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

The distance is a problem I have with FO.
I had a date with a man 3 hours away, we each drove half way.
We had a wonderful time.
If he was closer it would be great to see him again but it is just to difficult to get to know one another.

I am going to let my membership expire .


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

I've never let distance be a problem. That's not saying I'd go thousands of miles, but I've driven 100s for as long as 6 to 8 hours. I've met some great women.


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

I met some nice men too, but for me to get to know someone I want to spend time together.
I think if I was retired it would be different but my job definitely interfers with my social life!


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

You DO know roadless, that you can change the zip that your looking for to place the zip in any area you want. I picked where I was born raised, and that's where im fishing now. Yes, its a long way away, and that's likely a downer, but at least im seeing profiles from ALOT of so called farmgirls.


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

Bill, I really do hope that works out for you.&#9825;


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

hasn't so far.


----------



## Nsoitgoes (Jan 31, 2016)

FarmboyBill said:


> You DO know roadless, that you can change the zip that your looking for to place the zip in any area you want. I picked where I was born raised, and that's where im fishing now. Yes, its a long way away, and that's likely a downer, but at least im seeing profiles from ALOT of so called farmgirls.


Yes, you can do that, but it doesn't alter the fact that in order to meet, *someone*, or both, has to drive quite a distance. I have talked with some perfectly nice men in adjacent States, but even if we really liked each other on the initial date, meeting frequently enough to foster much of a relationship would be difficult, to say the least. For me, I would have to arrange for someone to check on my livestock, perhaps water my plants, let my dogs out... My daughter and Grands would do it periodically, but it is hardly fair on them to expect them to do it every other weekend, is it?

If I were footloose and fancy free as it were, and had nothing to keep me close to home then that might work. As it is, I have to be a realist and say unless I can meet someone who is close enough for frequent meetings to be feasible then I am doomed to be an Old Maid. :awh:


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Why heck, were the same distance from Tulsa, You might be my next door neighbor lol


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I agree with you about the distance, and if I lived in upper Mo, or Kans, NE, or Iowa, or SE Neb, id likely find someone close to home that is a farmgirl. IF I found someone during winter, and she could come down here, for a weekend dodging a snow storm up there, then have to drive back up there to it, Id look a lot more handsome lol.


----------



## Nsoitgoes (Jan 31, 2016)

FarmboyBill said:


> Why heck, were the same distance from Tulsa, You might be my next door neighbor lol


Nope. I live near Bristow. 

It doesn't matter where she lives if she is several hours drive away. You are both going to have to spend time traveling to meet. If one or the other, or both of you have animals that is going to be very difficult to near impossible. 

I am not sure that anyone would travel down to spend a weekend until they have spent a lot of time getting to know you. But maybe that's just me.


----------



## rickfrosty (Jun 19, 2008)

FarmboyBill said:


> Guessed I missed that one. I find im invisible to 30yr olds usually. Totally invisible to 29 and under.


Me too Bill as a rule, but then I ran across a really pretty 29 yr old who was into similar things and she was my GF for awhile . 
She is out west now though, still write and are friends .
Guess you never know what this life might present you if you remain open to it ?


----------



## rickfrosty (Jun 19, 2008)

FarmboyBill said:


> Well, The one I replied to on FO is 64. She has her own farm so I doubt if she is looking for a freebie lol.


What is FO please ?


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Farmers Only


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

Farmers Only, dating site.


----------

